# I'll Give You Art~



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not exactly an art major, but art really is a passion of mine; I've worked hard to develop my skills and I love working with acrylic paints, colored pencils, oil pastels, pens, charcoal, etc. There is some betta work, but I branch off and do other topics as well. For example, I've done portraits of other people, still lifes, stippling work, etc. Tomorrow, when I have proper lighting, I'll post photos of what my portfolio, so you can get a feel for my different styles.

If you want to send me a photo of a fish, a piece of scenery (That isn't copywritten), or anything. I will make a small piece of whatever it is you want and send you either a photo of it or mail you the original (if you cover shipping). If you're interested in any works that I've already done, or would like a renovated version of what I've already done, I can make one and send those over to you as well.

I'll do all of this for free, though the work will be slow as I've also got school work as well. But, if you really love your piece of artwork, you can give me a small tax-deductible donation (however much you think it is worth). When I send you your artwork, I'll probably include a small slip of paper letting you know how to do that, if you feel so inclined.

I'm trying to find ways to earn donations because due to my community service, I've been nominated for the John H. Roberson Senior Memorial Scholarship. If I receive it, a portion of a christian educational summer trip through Turkey, Greece, Rome, etc. will be covered. While there, I'll pretty much be learning about the major faiths of the world and what makes each important and unique. It really means a lot to me, because I'll be able to make a pilgrimage, which would absolutely make my summer before I have to go off to college.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you have sample pics?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

you should post some pictures of your art on here, we would love to see it!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So what else do we do aside from posting a picture?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

JKfish said:


> Tomorrow, when I have proper lighting, I'll post photos of what my portfolio, so you can get a feel for my different styles.


^_^

I'm looking forward to seeing your work also!


----------

